# Recommendations on arrows for outdoor target archery



## Maxpetros (Nov 21, 2013)

Shoot 5 spot all the time but looking to shoot some more outdoor target archery. Looking for recommendations on small diameter target shafts that are lightweight and won't break the budget. Shooting an elite victory at 62/28. Looking at black eagle x impacts, victory vap target shafts, and gold tip ultra light pro. Any experience with these or recommendations for others? Would like to keep it under 200 a dozen.


----------



## Maxpetros (Nov 21, 2013)

Nobody?


----------



## Zarrow (Sep 8, 2010)

Carbon-express-medallion-xr. Good arrows and not too expensive


----------



## ceallred (Nov 25, 2012)

I shoot VAP with both my recurve and compound. Switched from medallion xr's because they are too thick and heavy at the stiffer spines. The victory VAPS hit the sweet spot and are cheap to boot.


----------



## Maxpetros (Nov 21, 2013)

ceallred said:


> I shoot VAP with both my recurve and compound. Switched from medallion xr's because they are too thick and heavy at the stiffer spines. The victory VAPS hit the sweet spot and are cheap to boot.


Thanks. Wanted a light arrow and according to carbon express' site the medallion xr is not available in a 400 spine


----------



## Maxpetros (Nov 21, 2013)

Anyone else?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Go with the Black Eagles they are small and some of the strongest shafts on the market, very thick walls and shoot really well.


----------



## Maxpetros (Nov 21, 2013)

archer_nm said:


> Go with the Black Eagles they are small and some of the strongest shafts on the market, very thick walls and shoot really well.


Seems to be between the VAPs and X impacts at this point.


----------



## huckleberg (Jan 15, 2015)

Maxpetros said:


> Nobody?


Patience my friend ... folks here are forthcoming ... give it time ...


----------



## Kristjon (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm recurve and I use Vap V1 but got too stiff a spine and if I have to get a new doz. then I'm going V6's which are cheaper. I like them. If you decide to go with them, remember they are stiffer than listed and ask for the new target line. When you fletch them make sure the cock feather is spine aligned, not sure if that is true with all arrows but I read that somewhere else when I was researching VAP arrows.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

What type of target archery. Olympic FITA , NFAA Field . Sighted or non sighted. I am assuming you are shooting a 62 inch bow at 28 pounds from your original post. Personally. when I shoot FITA barebow I shoot Easton lightspeed. 500 spine at 38 pounds on the fingers. For Olympic style I shoot Easton carbon ones 720 spine with 1 3/4 inch spin wings at 34 pounds on the fingers. You really need to match the arrow to your desired style. Let people know a few more specifics and I bet you will get some good solid answers.


----------



## Maxpetros (Nov 21, 2013)

Corene1 said:


> What type of target archery. Olympic FITA , NFAA Field . Sighted or non sighted. I am assuming you are shooting a 62 inch bow at 28 pounds from your original post. Personally. when I shoot FITA barebow I shoot Easton lightspeed. 500 spine at 38 pounds on the fingers. For Olympic style I shoot Easton carbon ones 720 spine with 1 3/4 inch spin wings at 34 pounds on the fingers. You really need to match the arrow to your desired style. Let people know a few more specifics and I bet you will get some good solid answers.


It's an elite victory compound 62 pounds 28 inches.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Maxpetros said:


> It's an elite victory compound 62 pounds 28 inches.


 Sorry , my bad. My first thoughts on a FITA forum is recurves and fingers. You should still look into the Easton light speed shaft. It is light ,fast and very durable. I shoot it through my compound non sighted and fingers and have had very good luck with them.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Maxpetros said:


> It's an elite victory compound 62 pounds 28 inches.


WA (FITA) has a 60# limit and realistically somewhere in the mid 50s would be more typical.

As for arrows: thin and high FOC rule the roost. Hard to say anything bad about VAPs with the heaviest points (130gr) for a budget set-up. Probably 500 spine would be a good match.

-Grant


----------



## Maxpetros (Nov 21, 2013)

grantmac said:


> WA (FITA) has a 60# limit and realistically somewhere in the mid 50s would be more typical.
> 
> As for arrows: thin and high FOC rule the roost. Hard to say anything bad about VAPs with the heaviest points (130gr) for a budget set-up. Probably 500 spine would be a good match.
> 
> -Grant


Thanks for the heads up. I'll take it out a turn.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

+1 to VAPs. V1 series. Best bang for your buck. Basically the same weight and straightness tolerances as x10s at less than half the price.

Update: if you are looking for 400's lancaster is having a clearance on them right now, almost half off:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/victory-vap-v1-arrow-shaft.html


----------



## Maxpetros (Nov 21, 2013)

Ten_Zen said:


> +1 to VAPs. V1 series. Best bang for your buck. Basically the same weight and straightness tolerances as x10s at less than half the price.
> 
> Update: if you are looking for 400's lancaster is having a clearance on them right now, almost half off:
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/victory-vap-v1-arrow-shaft.html


Any difference between the vap targets and regular shafts?


----------

